# UPDATE: AD Has been removed from CLIST. Craigslist golden in Virginia



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, all! I'm a lurker here as I'm waiting with fingers crossed for a new puppy soon, and I usually stay out of people's business, but.... I came across this post today on Craigslist Roanoke, and thought it to be a terrible place to try to find this gorgeous guy a home.
AKC Golden Retriever

Maybe a rescue like SEVA GRREAT would contact them. I sent them an e-mail, but maybe someone else in the area knows more about what can be done. It seems like rescue would ensure him a better chance at a forever home than someone searching Craigslist that may not know what they're getting into. I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds, but if it helps him than I guess it's worth it.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

If that were listed in my area it would be gone within seconds of posting. Non-tiny-puppy Goldens are a hot commodity around here.

The ad is asking for a rehoming fee, and rescues typically want money when you give them your dog.

If you're looking for a dog, why not get this little guy? Think about who he might go to if you don't get him.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I emailed the person with a link to SEVA GRREAT and encouraged them to give him to them. It sounds like he's not neutered yet, so he is really at risk.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That looks so much like my boy in the first two photos. My goodness, I hate craigslist!  I hope a rescue can step in.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Craigslist Golden...*

I just spoke to the owner & she really doesn't want to re-home him, but is @ her wits end trying to take care of the children, home etc. by herself. I have given her several ideas & she is going to try to work it out that she can keep him...she loves him & is very sad. I Pray that she & her children can work things out in order to keep him, & if things change, she said she'll call me for guidance on getting him into a Rescue Organization.....


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome, Chris - thank you! I was going to e-mail it directly to you, but since I'm going to see you today, thought I'd mention it then. I hope things work out for her.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope that works for this doggy....


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you Chris.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldngirl101 thank you for contacting the owner. 

The ad has been deleted by the poster.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bless you, Chris.


----------

